
What do you think about looking for a co-founder on Craigslist? - r0b

======
PindaxDotCom
This touches on an interesting problem. Those of us with limited social
networks (aka not in grad school) who would like to collaborate with others
simply don't have a way to meet other entrepreneurs. Err, sounds like a
startup idea in the making ...

~~~
juwo
that is true. Did you code pindax.com? good stuff.

------
juwo
I cant believe someone actually posted this - google and you will find an
article by someone who saw such an advt. and says why it is such a bad idea

------
danielha
I can't say it's one of the best places. But hey -- people have found some
odder things on Craigslist.

~~~
veritas
Agreed. I've actually gone ahead and tried. Contacted a developer who had a
"team" in India and wanted to start a project. Well... lets just say I lost
touch with him when I asked his entire team to sign an NDA. If you're going to
look on Craigslist, have an NDA ready.

